# This is why I love the river and river folk...



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

So, it doesn't seem like there is much action over here on Betty Buzz so I thought I would post something to rev it up a little....Just a simple little story...

This is why I love the river and river folk...

I went up to Fort Collins the other day on my day off to run Bridges with a Mountain Buzzard....She, unfortunately had to bail at the last minute (You know who you are ) leaving me wondering what to do since I was already there. Running anything by myself was out of the question and although I dropped by a couple outfitters, whatever that bar on the corner across from La Porte Pizza is, and La Porte Pizza (good stuff! the give you a free loaf of freshly baked bread on your first visit. Ask for Morgan...hell of a guy.) I was having no luck in finding anyone to run bridges with.

So, I decided to go to the play wave at the take out, that I remembered from the one other time I had been up there to run bridges, last year.....well, there was not a lot going on there due to low volume so I thought I would just drive up the canyon and check it all out and simply enjoy being in the canyon. After pulling off a couple times to scout and get a visual on what I would have otherwise been running I ran into a friendly fellow who was driving across country solo and had ALSO been bailed on (after driving through the night to get there). After shootin' the shit for a bit we put on just above Pine View and ran the stretch to the take out.

He was paddling in his "back up" creek boat but lamenting that he wished he had traveled with his playboat because he was missing the play...He also said that he had intentionally not brought it because only a month, or so, ago he had being traveling in South America (Columbia) when his APPENDIX ruptured (HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!! He had an appendectomy in COLUMBIA!!!! Are you freaking kidding me!?) and he needed to stay mellow while still healing. So, mellow was the run, enjoying the canyon and chatting with the random traveler. Good times. (He's pretty sure he came out of the surgery with both kidneys and NOT stuffed full of cocaine).

He even ended up coming to Boulder to play in Lyons a couple days later where I was happy to have an extra boat that fit him like a glove.

Anyway, that's it....just a simple little story...

Sure do love the river...

Oh yeah, AND.....When he comes back through he's selling me his "back up" creek boat for an obscenely cheap price. I'll the be the proud new owner of a beat up ol' JEFE!!!!!!!!! Woot Woot!!!

TTFN


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry about the bailing.... We were notified last minute that we had to wash all the life jackets in the place. It really did suck! Glad you had a great day though!!!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Gurrrllll,
I wasn't going to bust you out like that!
Hope your're getting out there!




jen84 said:


> Sorry about the bailing.... We were notified last minute that we had to wash all the life jackets in the place. It really did suck! Glad you had a great day though!!!


----------



## dubsteppin (Sep 3, 2009)

gotta love river folk. gooood people.


----------

